# can i get some info in shortening struts (mk4)



## CrackedOilPan (Mar 29, 2009)

has anyone here successfully shortened mk4 (or any) strut pistons? does this really work? how/where would i go to get this done? custom hot rod shops? Im looking to do this to stock mk4 mcPhersons
also, i have my strut shaved so i can slide the strut down further into the spindle, right now its only down 1/4" but it will go down as far as 1/2" Im just worried of how close it comes to the cv boot. is it possible to remove material from the bottom of the strut? like maybe 1/4" so i can go down another 1/4" or is that all functional area?











_Modified by CrackedOilPan at 10:00 AM 5-9-2009_


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

i believe you can get custom struts from bagyard that would be your safest bet. Would probably be cheaper and work better than anyplace that would try to shorten your current setup.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (CrackedOilPan)*

if your on springs your not bottoming out the strut. get creative, cut the spring perch off and re-weld it on lower


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (CrackedOilPan)*

try the cut spring forums http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not the air ride







jus messin but yea people have done it, i would try some sort of welding/hot rod shop maybe


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

shortening struts would need more of a machine shop type of deal, not a chop shop








but i still highly doubt your bottoming them out


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

just because you can get to the 21" realm with stock struts on air ride, and i doubt your driving around like that with cut springss


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

wow u r pretty low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i still dont got no info for ya but your car looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

Not mk4 but still a good read 
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...art=0
I have shortened a set of fox struts


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Banned wagon)*

I was hoping you'd chime in
and to the OP
get some normal size tires.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

Winslow (CAPiTA) has stock struts in the front and lays subframe with 19s.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

Hey man like where you are going with this...
Rat4Life had a thread around in here about shortening struts I think after he sold his Bagyard struts...
And no Im not stalking you...Im just a king sized lurker and top notch search whore








Let me know how you make out with those race springs....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

A local guy did most of the work on the struts for him, so I don't think he is totally sure what all was entailed in making it happen.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_A local guy did most of the work on the struts for him, so I don't think he is totally sure what all was entailed in making it happen.


Sad


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_A local guy did most of the work on the struts for him, so I don't think he is totally sure what all was entailed in making it happen.

Is that the guy in Norcal (or somewhere nearby) that shortens the shaft for $50/shock or something?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

capita has some custom mounts







his struts are stock and he is not laying frame on 19s hes damm near close just like me


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_A local guy did most of the work on the struts for him, so I don't think he is totally sure what all was entailed in making it happen.

i might have been intoxicated because i dont remember getting an IM.... I was over at Carnutz the entire time Jay was building the struts. I helped him where ever i could








We machined custom strut mounts to suck the strut upward.. we also machined down the bottom of the strut so that it sits less than 2mm off the CV boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CAPiTA at 3:10 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_i might have been intoxicated because i dont remember getting an IM.... I was over at Carnutz the entire time Jay was building the struts. I helped him where ever i could









Oops, my bad. I forgot about that. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_capita has some custom mounts







his struts are stock and he is not laying frame on 19s hes damm near close just like me









*may not be *.. i only had the 19s mounted for a few minutes.. if it isnt laying.. its DAAMN close.. i'll get back to you later this month when im back in Seattle


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Oops, my bad. I forgot about that. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









lubjoo D http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Koni can make struts to order, you just have to have the specific measurements ready.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

very interesting, pm sent.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CrackedOilPan)*

Unless you have the means to shorten the struts yourself, you're gonna still end up paying a good deal of money to have them shortened at a race shop or machine shop.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
We machined custom strut mounts to suck the strut upward.. we also machined down the bottom of the strut so that it sits less than 2mm off the CV boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CAPiTA at 3:10 PM 5-11-2009_

Cracked: This sounds promising! 
Ive never looked that closely at my stock struts but I would take this to mean that the housing is "empty" at the bottom on the housing...I.e. the shock doenst seat all the way down in the housing.
This is good news!
My only worry now would be keeping the car from bottoming - which could be solved with stiffer springs (iirc any coil spring should get stiffer when you cut it as an aside). The nasty aftertaste of stiffy spring though would be a bouncy ride because the factory shock cant control the movement of the higher energy spring. Which then calls in question the need for aftermarket shocks.
However it would be cool to see how you do with factory struts and stiff springs!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrackedOilPan* »_
the idea is to find an inexpensive way to make oem's work by modding them, if the koni's exceeds the cost of cheap coils ($500) whats the point


I modified my stock struts when I was determining the measurements for my konis. My stocks have very low miles when I modified them, I drove on them for a month while I got some stuff sorted out and Koni's made and they rode like ass (bouncy bouncy) and they got worse rather quickly, the amount of movement that the air bags produce is hard on the struts.
The point is they can get you any length you want, They can beef up the internals on the Koni's when they build them (far superior to any off the shelf coilover).
Here is my modified MKV OEM
























upper plates (so the strut would pass thought the top plate. The notched plate is what the bearing rode on on the stock spring.)











_Modified by Plain at 2:10 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Paul do you know how much a custom Koni would cost? 


_Modified by Afazz at 2:31 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrackedOilPan* »_
i have a pair of oems i might try cutting the bottom out to see what will happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if your picky about how your suspension rides than this sh!t aint for you. me personally, i just dont want a jarring bouncy ride that takes its toll in my kidneys and wheel bearing







and i dont want to spen $$ on coils just to have to "mod" them to get as low as i am right now and hav the inserts blow after dropping the cash. my current set up passes the 'my picky wife test' so Im happy









_Modified by CrackedOilPan at 12:31 PM 5-12-2009_

Werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im stoked


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CrackedOilPan)*

I don't think Race Springs will pass your "wifey test".


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Aloha-boy)*

Here are some pics of my Koni shortening. This is an 8610-1436 RACE strut insert. Koni doesn't recommend or authorize this, they will NOT sell you internal parts because this shock is "not user serviceable"







These pictures are for entertainment purposes only and I assume no responsibility for what you do with your struts.
Cut out the adjuster rod and uncrimped the top:








Here is the shaft and pressure tube assembly:








Here is the pressure tube assembly apart:








Turned down the rod, rethreaded, recut the adjuster rod bushing and seal bore:
















Cut down the housing tube and pressure tube (housing tube shown):








Reassembled and recrimped:








Compared to stock mk2 strut inserts:









Simple as that


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Afazz)*

Nice post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So you have an A3 right? So now you just somehow mount the lower portion into your spindle and fabricate a bag \ spring mount?
Pretty slick man...nice beefy shock too! Are these the ones rated at spring rates up to 1000 lb/in?
Love it!
You buy them new? It would seem with the addition of a bag plate and an areo port you've got ourself a home made but very beautiful bagyard!
This is straight badass!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (CompressionIgnition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_Nice post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So you have an A3 right? So now you just somehow mount the lower portion into your spindle and fabricate a bag \ spring mount?
This is straight badass!


very sweet work. in a mk1/2/3 the factory struts have inserts. you can simply unscrew the top retaining nut drop the insert in and reassemble. with a shortened unit you would cut the spring perch. cut the strut tube to length and cut new threads to retain the insert. create either airbag or spring perch...


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (a2lowvw)*

Just the mk1 and early mk2. Late mk2 and all mk3 are non-rebuildable struts as far as I know.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: can i get some info in shortening struts (Afazz)*

true some mk3 have the crimp top struts i have never seen a mk2 with the crimp top but i wouldn't put it past vw


----------

